# Need Of Siri Guru Granth Sahib



## Amarpal (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear Members,



In this posting, I share with you all, my views as to why Siri Guru Granth Sahib is needed.



I am aware that the path to divinity is not a physical one that can be laid out as a road. This Path is in the domain of intangibles; it cannot be seen, it cannot be felt. Yet the seeker has to go through this Path if the ultimate goal of merging with ‘Nirakaar Karta Purakh has to be realised.



How can any scripture elaborate through words what this Path is; there are no wards to describe it. Language is utilitarian, it has words for items and entities that are in common usage and are in common knowledge, Merging with ‘Nirakaar Karta Purakh’ is an extremely rare happening and those who achieve it say that it cannot be described. Yet scripture exist for all major religions of the world.



Those who write the scripture have to use words alone to explain the unexplainable. At places they will have to design stories, which are used to convey concepts and the intended meaning, they also have to use metaphors to convey the implied meaning. Each word has to be read in the context in which it is said to get its true intended meaning. To decide if what the reader understands is really true, one has to test the perceived meaning with respect to other sentences that proceed or succeed the text being understood and check that it makes it a comprehensive whole. If one follows the literal meaning alone, in my opinion, there is a good possibility of missing the point the scripture is trying to convey.



Words of the scripture cannot delineate the path to divinity as they have limitations. Scripture can only initialise we humans to come on to the path of spirituality, it can provide guideline to decide on issues that may crop up as one make progress to the intended goal, beyond this it is for the seeker to do what is needed to reach the ultimate in spirituality - divinity.



Siri Guru Granth Sahib has to be read again and again, repeatedly. One has to dwell over what is said there so that the real meaning sinks into our mind. This understanding has to be incorporated into the seeker’s mind by fine-tuning it. This understanding should percolate down to all walks of our lives – thought, speech and action.  Reading scripture mechanically and always accepting the literal meaning that the words convey is not harmful, but it will not take the seeker very far – deeper meaning that is enshrined in Siri Guru Granth Sahib needs to be understood and realised in the life of each of the Sikhs. 



With Love and Respect for all



Amarpal


----------



## Sher_Singh (Nov 12, 2004)

Amarpal Ji, i enjoyed reading that article. Thank you

Guru Fateh.


----------



## Arvind (Nov 12, 2004)

Amarpal ji,

Looking at Guru Granth Sahib ji as a living embodiment of Guru Sahibs, I want to mentiona a few things about where you mention about mechanical and repeated talks. Recently, I started attempts to look at Guru Granth Sahib ji as 'Haazra Hazoor', and when one starts talking with Guru Sahib, then path automatically paves out. I understand, when a kid learns ABC, if they get stuck up at just ABC, and dont learn words, and then sentences, then the ABC is of no use. Still one has to have a belief that ABC is something basic which is going to lead me to wordly learnings. Same way, I feel, I got to put a belief on Guru Sahib, and then dont stuck up at those words, but really practise those. That way, the actual learning starts. Depending on individual ability, or the one who is blessed by Guru, the learning time varies of course. 

Regards.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 13, 2004)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji ki Fateh.

SATGUR MERA NIT NAVAAN..... MY GURU Ji is renewed .... new... something different every time I "read" Him.... is the TRUTH.

I have been reading Gurbani for 50 years - I took part in my FIRST Akhand Paath at the age of FIVE - even before I started attending Primary School. I fondly remeber, during my raols there had to be extra cushions put under me to elevate me to be able to read Guru Granth ji properly....i basked in the "sun" of the sangat's novlety hoo and hahhs..

Ever since that first time, I have read and re-read Gurbani as a matter of course about 4 hours a day without fail...and I can say without any exaggeration that I have never been "bored" by any shabad including the Mool mantar which is read so many times... Each time I read.... and connect with my Guru Ji, there is some new interpretation that springs in my mind...wah i never thought this could be read/interpreted this way !!!...and then i cant wait to get up after my paath and go look up the research materials in my library/online resources to explore further what i discovered.

Guru Granth Ji is indeed a Vast Ocean... too deep and too vast for anyone to 'finish" in even a hundred lifetimes...beginning to "read" normally, I have slipped off into "visions" and unusual contact with Guru ji and Shaheed Singhs..somethings i cannot explain even to myself. I can only say that there are realms we cannot normally see but Gurbani can take you there.  I am a down to earth academic and not a beleiver in "miracles" and such..but there are things even i cant explain or just dismiss like that.

jarnail Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 13, 2004)

Gurbani is a melody that can be understood only by the individual through his/her personal internal orchestra. 

The monologue of reading Gurbani morphs into the dialogue within, thats why we feel some divine power is talking to us when we are doing Paath.

Gurbani singing is like a song whose emotions do not dissipate with time as in any of our other favorite songs but the goodness is etched on our souls with regular repititions.

Understanding Gurbani with this dialogue within, is like carrying a mirror with us, all the times, not out of vanity, nor for filling up the blemishes with some makeup, but a constant reminder of 'to do list', when to pause and when to juggernaut forward.

Through Gurbani not only our IQ and our SAT scores are improved but for Gursikhs like us, making a Sikhi way of life through GuruShabad makes us better from all aspects of life.

Gurbani makes us better Dads, Moms, Husbands, Wives, Sisters, brothers, friends and most important it makes us GOD LOVERS.


Gurbani is the only Gateway to The Dasam Duar.

Tejwant


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 14, 2004)

Guru Granth Ji is indeed a Vast Ocean... too deep and too vast for anyone to 'finish" in even a hundred lifetimes...beginning to "read" normally, I have slipped off into "visions" and unusual contact with Guru ji and Shaheed Singhs..somethings i cannot explain even to myself. I can only say that there are realms we cannot normally see but Gurbani can take you there. I am a down to earth academic and not a beleiver in "miracles" and such..but there are things even i cant explain or just dismiss like that.


Dear Singh ji

Reading your post ireally felt very ectacsic and joyful and it seems that you have been graced by guruji very much a evident from your devotion to gurbani , I has been always thinking with my limited and small brain that i would hardly find a person who will devote hours daily in research and understanding of gurbani ( not just reading as duty) but now i can see how foolish I was .personlly I also have ambition and desire to study gurbani daily for hours together( and this is now the only ambition I have in my lfe) but yet i have not been succesful partly due to life circumstances and mostly due to my moorakhta but still I pray to Akal purakh every time I remember him to give this naam daan and i am wating for the day to come soon, also I would like you to personally  pray for this ambition of mine .


----------

